# INIZ - New NYC KVM Offers - NYC/LA/Amsterdam NL - $7/Year & More!



## Patrick (Jan 25, 2014)

INIZ is the ultimate destination providing top quality VPS hosting services. At a affordable budget and customers in mind our VPS hosting services is the best solution with complete control and root access.

We are a rapidly growing business with our own hardware, utilising enterprise disks, SuperMicro servers and LSI RAID technology. We operate our own AS for all locations, (*AS62599*).

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

*All plans include*

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

- 5 Day Money Back Guarantee - First order only

- Enterprise Hardware

- Hardware RAID10 w/ BBU/CacheVault caching

- Full root access

- Free & Instant Setup

- IPv6 Available In All Locations - Submit Ticket

- TUN/TAP/PPP Options From Control Panel (OVZ)

- Reverse DNS for IPv4 + IPv6 Instant From Control Panel

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

*NEW YORK, NY SSD CACHED KVM OFFERS*

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

*Try find a better price for New York, NY with a great network and we'll make a better offer!*

1 vCore

256MB RAM

10GB HDD

250GB Bandwidth

2 IPv4s

*$20/year*

ORDER NOW

2 vCores

512MB RAM

30GB HDD

750GB Bandwidth

2 IPv4s

*$3.75/mo or $37.50/year*

*ORDER NOW*

3 vCores

1024MB RAM

60GB HDD

1500GB Bandwidth

2 IPv4s

*$7.00/mo or $60/year*

ORDER NOW

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

*NEW YORK, NY & LOS ANGELES, CA OPENVZ OFFERS*

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

1 vCore

10GB HDD

128MB RAM

64MB vSwap

250GB Bandwidth

*$7.00/year*

*ORDER NOW*

2 vCores

20GB HDD

256MB RAM

128MB vSwap

500GB Bandwidth

$14.00/year

*ORDER NOW*

2 vCores

40GB HDD

1024MB RAM

512MB vSwap

750GB Bandwidth

2 IPv4s

*$3.50/month*

*ORDER NOW*

4 vCores

75GB HDD

2048MB RAM

1024MB vSwap

1500GB Bandwidth

2 IPv4s

*$7.00/month*

*ORDER NOW*

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

*AMSTERDAM, NL OPENVZ OFFERS*

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

2 vCores

40GB HDD

1024MB RAM

512MB vSwap

750GB Bandwidth

1 IPv4s

*$3.50/month*

*ORDER NOW*

4 vCores

75GB HDD

2048MB RAM

1024MB vSwap

1500GB Bandwidth

1 IPv4s

*$7.00/month*

*ORDER NOW*

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

*NEED MORE RAM AND LESS DISK?*

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

Check out our high RAM offers at http://openvz.io

Use Promo Code *OPENVZIO* - Active again for a limited time.

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

*Datacenter & Looking Glass*

-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-+-

Atlantic Metro - New York, NY (USA) - http://nyc-us.lg.iniz.com

QuadraNet - Los Angeles, CA (USA) - http://la-us.lg.iniz.com

NForce - Amsterdam, NL (EU) - http://ams-nl.lg.iniz.com


----------



## switsys (Jan 25, 2014)

Finally !

I'm getting a NYC KVM right away.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 25, 2014)

you're offering better plans to LET... 

10GB disk

256MB ram

250GB bw

2 ipv4

$20.00/Yr


----------



## switsys (Jan 25, 2014)

texteditor said:


> you're offering better plans to LET...
> 
> 10GB disk
> 
> ...


^ This seem to be the same offer, at least that's what I got.


----------



## texteditor (Jan 25, 2014)

guess it's just a typo above then


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 25, 2014)

@Patrick, nice offers.

How many time in business? Is Iniz registered, and where? Just tried to check all this info using your website. The info is not there.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 25, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> @Patrick, nice offers.
> 
> How many time in business? Is Iniz registered, and where? Just tried to check all this info using your website. The info is not there.


Registered in both the UK (Web Phase Limited) and US (Vivid LLC, registered in Delaware )


----------



## Patrick (Jan 26, 2014)

Amsterdam, NL offers include only 1 IPV4.

KVM $20/year has 256MB ram.

Reported already to be fixed.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry about that guys! Fixed the thread by what Patrick just said now.


----------



## Asim (Jan 27, 2014)

@Patrick thanks for bringing back the KVM


----------



## bohdans (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi, looking at the LA OpenVZ plans, what IP range are they in? having issues with the 192 addresses.


----------



## Patrick (Feb 8, 2014)

bohdans said:


> Hi, looking at the LA OpenVZ plans, what IP range are they in? having issues with the 192 addresses.


Yes we have a range starting with 107. Submit ticket after ordering if you get 162.


----------



## D. Strout (Feb 8, 2014)

bohdans said:


> Hi, looking at the LA OpenVZ plans, what IP range are they in? having issues with the 192 addresses.


@bohdans Since Iniz has its own ASN, you can see the ranges they use here. As you can see, they do not include any 192.* IPs.


----------



## bohdans (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you Patrick and Mr. Strout,

I have ordered another service from you


----------



## Patrick (Feb 9, 2014)

bohdans said:


> Thank you Patrick and Mr. Strout,
> 
> I have ordered another service from you


Great to hear and my bad, didn't realise you said 192.X which we have no IPs of!


----------

